# ?     - !!  DozoR.Lite Poltava

## DozoR_Poltava

( )		25  2010 . 21:00 
   9-  
   21-00 
    :
25    19:00,  ,  , 26 ( ) 
         ,     ,  2    

      - http://lite.dzzzr.ru/poltava/?section=registr 
      ,       ,     ,            .     ,     . 
         : poltava.lite@dzzzr.ru 
     - 170 . 
 !     -  . 
 :-   : http://lite.dzzzr.ru/poltava/?section=rules
-  : http://lite.dzzzr.ru/poltava/?sec...&action=create
-  : http://lite.dzzzr.ru/poltava/?section=faq 
 :http://lite.dzzzr.ru/poltava/go/

----------


## Just_me

..

----------

